# Artsy Journal



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Alrighty...
So, I ought to show someone the stuffs I draw/paint..so I figured I should make a post on it, since school will be ending and I can't show my art teacher..
So, the first one.
-This is suppose to be Daray/Layla and her horse. She's a character in my book that I'm writing. She's not really feminine, so that's the reason her arms look more like a guy's..I didn't really do much to the face yet..it's just kind of scribbled in there just so that she didn't end up headless and even more awkward looking..I do have to fix a few things on her..as her shoulder muscles that connect her neck and her..chest area, which is too large. ;-;
-I think her horse is coming out quite well, even though I only have the base shading and colours done. Not sure if I'll try to make this one real detailed or not, even though I should..because this is going to be Daray/Layla and her horse's profile image. XD Anyway-he/she is suppose to be either buckskin or dunskin, not sure which yet..
-Any suggestion on the breed of the horse? I was thinking possibly a Breton cross (just because I'd like one of those haha)
Second one.
-This..is just because I wanted another headshot to colour. :3 I have the ref I used there, if you're looking to see the ref I used.
Third one.
-I drew this one a few months ago, but I think I'm going to get around to colouring her sometime soon..because I think she came out quite nicely.
-She's a hunter mare, not sure which breed..but I'm guessing a warmblood cross maybe?
-Oh..and for some reason, it's coming out looking wierd..so I hope it doesn't mess it up too much. >.<;;
Fourth one.
-This was a charcoal headshot of a Fresian cross (or pure, whatever..I don't know, because I didn't really use a ref, and I don't ride or work with Fresians). 
-I started/finished this because I thought that I should do something in charcoal..since I skipped almost a year without touching the stuff, because it usually frustrates me. However, this hadn't frustrated me nearly as much as I thought working with charcoal would. My art teacher said it's just because I draw horses so much. XD

Oh..and critique would be perfectly fine. ( Well, as long as you don't say it's pathetically drawn..but I doubt anyone on here would do that. :3
Crit on the first one would be amazing, because I would like it to come out nicely.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow..guess that didn't work. >.<;
Here's the images:
First one.








Second one.
















-she doesn't have a mane and tail because they're on the layered version, I had hid the layers when I saved this.
Fourth one.


----------



## truefarmersheart (Jun 19, 2010)

Pic 1. You may want to make the girl's head suit her body and make her smaller in the shoulders and breasts to make her more real. Horse looks good. 2. I like this one, good job. 3. Front legs are longer than the back, change the ears they're a bit too long and thin and a short rounded off tail (as if it's wrapped) would look nice. 4. I love this one, absolutely perfect


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank's truefarmersheart.
Here's some new ones that I've started/finished..mainly finished. :3









Foal art for my character Profet. The lines are sloppy, but..you know. :3









3 year old art for my character Profet. Lines aren't mine, I only coloured. Copyrights on image. 









Commission on VHR, I only coloured, copyrights are on the image. 









Did this one while I was at the barn after I finished bailing the load of hay with Drew..and then I ended up finishing the next day after our trail ride.  I think it came out pretty **** nicely. 









Just a detail for the one above so you can see how it was done.  No blending or anything anywhere. 

And...I believe that's all I have for the moment. :3


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

i admire those that draw on the computer-it's a whole other form of art that has it's own challenges. So kudos to you.
With you original post-I like the horse in the first one, as truefarmersheart said, the person needs a little proportion-work. The second one is awesome so far...my favorite too.
Third-yeah the back legs need a lil' work-I have a hard time with them too :lol:
The fourth one's really nice in regards to shading. 
And the one's in your second post are really good too.
My advice would be to work on getting the face and head of the hand-drawn horses in the right proportions. you've got a good foundation with your lines and shading, but the head looks a little 'squatty'. Once you get the faces long enough you'll have an even better drawing in front of you.
Best of luck and look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, midwestgirl. 

So...I've been working on this the past few days while I've been on the computer because my bo, Mendi is selling Skippy soon, since she doesn't have enough lessons that are young/small enough and need to use him for lessons anymore, since she's been using Poco for lessons (unless they have their own horse) so..I thought I'd do a piece for him..Which I also thought, hey-maybe I'll actually stick with something realistic for once..
So here's the WIPs, there's 5 so far..I'm almost done, but I'm thinking his neck needs something changed though...
http://i46.tinypic.com/25h26v9.jpg <--wip 1
http://i50.tinypic.com/52z19f.jpg <--wip 2
http://i30.tinypic.com/6jnhut.jpg <--wip 3
http://i30.tinypic.com/11m3hp5.jpg <--wip 4








^--wip 5 (forgot to change the writing)

And this is Ritz, he's the lleo colt my friend just bought, only a little over 2. Thought I'd do something for her of him, since she liked some of the other charcoal pieces I did. She loves it, so I'm happy, but I'm sure I could have done better...I used soft and medium charcoal pencils.








Oh, and a piece I did for my 4h project. I'm going to do a poster project on the Kabarda breed.  Done in solf and medium charcoal pencils. Black w. white snip. *sorry for the uglyness of the quality. :|









And just because they're arsty stuff, two commissions from over in vp-land:








^--Cacow








^--Cacow and Friends


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovel work, I have the same comments as midwestgirl, people who can work on a computer are very talented!
And same again for your hand drawn pieces, you just need to get your proportions correct, because at the moment you have lovely detail but they look very 'cartoonish' due to the proportions being overly short and thick.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, Kayty. 
I've actually been working on my proportions more lately..I think I've got it down mainly, just need to work on the eye sizes. ;; Since they're what tend to be most..oddly shaped/sized lately, lol.
Here's a few new ones that I've been working on.









A Kabarda/in headshot. I used a picture of my BO's horse Illusion that I took as a ref, and then changed the features to make it match the breed better. Dark bay coat, no markings.









This would be Poco. He's a palamino Paint gelding. Victoria (girl who's leasing him for 4h from my BO) thinks he has the smoothest canter ever, I beg to differ. ;; I've ridden him once for a trail ride, and I was pretty much standing up when me and Drew went to canter the field. D:









This is Hayley on Toby, Hayley is leasing Toby from Drew for 4h. I thought this was too funny to pass up, and I got a picture of it, so why not make something out of it? Haha. Drew cued him to spin and canter the other way, I don't think Hayley was ready for it. xD









Hayley calls him Topica Pony, so I thought it was cute. :3 And I made her a banner; she was ecstatic when I sent it to her, lol.









A banner for someone on another forum, she gave me pics and stuff, and I made it into a banner. :3 Nothing big, just something simple. 









Banner for Dude. <3 I think it came out rather nicely.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Im really starting to like this computer art, although i've never tried it. I like that palomino paint


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks, lilruffian. 
He really is comfy though, as long as you don't try to do more than a walk on him. xD

I have a few WIPs that I've been working on for some of the other horses at the barn.

My BO's main horse Illusion, a paint gelding
http://i36.tinypic.com/23suj40.jpg
^--wip 1
http://i34.tinypic.com/2r3ytk0.jpg
^--wip 2








^--wip 3
I believe I have to make the "pink" spots a have a little more..orangish tint, it's a bit too pink for him. Mainly the white is done..haven't done too much with his coloured patches yet, but I think it's coming along decently? Oh, I have to add more wrinkles to his nose too..almost forgot. xD

My friend Drew's horse Toby, a bay halflinger x QH gelding.








^--wip 1/2 they're similar, so I'm just posting this second one, lol. The only thing different is I blended a few spots a bit more.









I took this picture, while I was waiting for my mother to get done doing whatever so I could actually eat something. It thought it turned out nifty. 

Some of the school horses for an rp. :3
I still have to do the rest of these. ;;
I think there's going to be 23 total.. *flops*
http://i38.tinypic.com/2im5aj6.jpg 
http://i35.tinypic.com/5lywas.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2cdz9jn.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/adzszp.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/5fghp1.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/fk0jvd.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/2aha93o.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/2hs8z0z.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/2vkyy35.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/e80kew.jpg

Hopefully I can get the paintings of Illusion and Toby done before next week so I can start on Lucky..I have a feeling she's going to take awhile, because she's flecked with grey hairs everywhere.. ;;


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well...it's been awhile, eh?
I've been doodling lately, since I've been both stressed, and unable to pay complete attention to extremely, and utterly boring material in 20th Century..
So here's what came of it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Just found this thread, these are spectacular!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, equiniphile


----------

